# Grinder Upgrade 1zpresso JXpro > Niche or other?



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

Afternoon all! Looking for some validation/advice from some people far more knowledgeable than me!

I recently upgraded my machine from a Sage Bambino Plus to a Lelit Bianca (which I am in love with).

I need to upgrade my grinder, I am currently using a 1zpresso JX Pro which is a fantastic piece of kit and has done me well for well for over a year, but it's hard to really play around with the coffee and flow profiling comparisons etc.. when you need to spend so much time grinding it.

At first I was looking at something like a Eureka Atom 75E, but I do switch to decaf for an evening drink and my partner only drinks decaf (albeit only has a couple a week). So I have a few options.. Buy a single dosing grinder, or buy a decent grinder and then hand grind the decaf (with the potential to get two grinders later down the line.. although not sure how this will go down..)

For single dosing, obviously there is the Niche - is anyone able to tell me whether I would see much of an improvement over my JX Pro to the Niche? I could stretch to something like a Lagom P64.. Alternatively, do I save money and mod a Mazzer SJ which still offers 64mm burrs?

It would be great if anyone has any advice or experience on how they handle multiple beans. As you can tell, I am a little lost on what I should do - I would prefer to buy something that will last me for a long time.

Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

You can now ignore all of the above - Thanks to Dave, I now have a Niche pre-order


----------

